# Những nguyên tắc vàng khi bạn muốn xây dựng nhà ở



## vyngantype (23/7/21)

Những nguyên tắc vàng khi bạn muốn xây dựng nhà ở Muốn ngôi nhà thực sự là chốn an cư, nên khởi đầu từ các bố trí cơ bản tuân thủ theo các nguyên tắc an toàn kỹ thuật và hợp lý về quan hệ phong thủy - kỹ thuật. Có ba điểm cần xem xét trong mỗi ngôi nhà là phương hướng, vị thế và ngũ hành. Bếp đặt về phía đông là kinh nghiệm đặt bếp trong ngôi nhà truyền thống Việt Nam xưa nay để đạt được sự an lành theo phương hướng. Hướng nam và đông là các hướng gió chủ đạo, khi đặt bếp tựa đông là để tránh gió tạt lửa vào vách dễ gây hỏa họa (nhà tranh, nhà sàn gỗ). Ngày nay, dù vật liệu và thiết bị nhà bếp Căn hộ Stella En Tropic chống cháy tốt, nhưng với những nhà thoáng, có gió lộng thì khi đặt bếp cũng rất cần chú ý hướng gió thổi vào để tránh bén lửa cũng như đưa mùi nấu nướng lan tỏa khắp nơi. Các khu vực dễ gây cháy nổ (bếp, bình gas, máy móc, thậm chí cả chỗ để xe máy) cần bố trí biệt lập, tránh gần không gian sinh hoạt và nếu có thể nên đặt ở cuối hướng gió để tránh lây lan hỏa hoạn khi có sự cố. Nguyên tắc dùng hung khắc chế hung rất hữu hiệu khi đặt các khu vực xấu và không gian phụ vào hướng khí hậu xấu để giảm bất lợi, ví dụ phòng vệ sinh được đưa ra mặt nhà hướng tây để ngăn nắng chói cho phòng ngủ Kita Group Bình Tân. Những hướng nhà có giao tiếp nhiều, lối xe ra vào, mặt đường lớn...) thì cần lưu ý khoảng lùi an toàn. Trước khi bước vào nhà nên có bậc cấp, tránh tiếp cận phần cửa hay ban công với hệ thống kỹ thuật bên ngoài như dây điện, miệng cống. Trường hợp không thể né tránh thì nên dùng cây xanh che chắn hoặc xoay chếch cửa để giảm bớt xung sát. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Giải pháp xem xét vai trò của từng thành viên để sắp xếp chỗ ở hợp lý sẽ tạo sự an lành theo vị thế. Vị trí phòng của người chủ gia đình phải bố trí ở vùng thuận hướng giao tiếp và tầm quan sát tốt nhất với toàn nhà. Do đó, phòng này không nên nằm khuất hay đặt trên lầu cao quá, mà nên gần trục giao thông (cầu thang, hành lang). Phòng này có thể đi kèm theo những phần riêng tư khác như chỗ làm việc của chủ nhà, vệ sinh chính, ban công... và do tính chất cố định trong thời gian dài, nên cần tính toán chuẩn xác từ đầu. Đó là chưa kể trường hợp chủ nhà tin vào chuyện hợp hướng mệnh trạch. Ngay tầng dưới giường ngủ không nên đặt bếp nấu, vì bếp theo nguyên tắc phương vị đã tọa ở vị hung, đặt giường ngủ trùng trên bếp cũng là vị hung, nếu nhà nhỏ dùng gác gỗ thì rất hại vì bị đun nóng bên dưới. Giường ngủ cũng không nên nằm ngay trên hoặc dưới phòng vệ sinh hoặc bên cạnh hệ thống ống cấp thoát nước (hộp kỹ thuật) vì đó cũng là vị hung, dễ bị thấm dột gây bất tiện. Các không gian ồn ào chấn động như phòng tập thể dục, karaoke cần tránh nằm trên đầu của các phòng - giường ngủ (hoặc phải làm giảm âm cho tốt). Đối với phòng có phía trên là sân thượng thì dễ bị nóng và ngấm nên phải tính toán các biện pháp hỗ trợ, ví dụ như thêm mái, khung che hoặc trồng cây, sử dụng hiệu quả sân thượng để giảm nhiệt cho phòng ngủ bên dưới. Một ngôi nhà bị xáo trộn nội thất thường xuyên sẽ không thể đạt được sự an lành và ổn định. Vì vậy, từ việc sắp xếp phòng ốc cho đến sử dụng vật liệu cần tính toán hài hòa với chủ nhà và đặc tính không gian để tạo sự thuận tiện và đúng nguyên tắc ngũ hành sinh khắc. Có rất nhiều ứng dụng về ngũ hành trong bài trí nội thất an lành, chủ yếu là dùng vật liệu và màu sắc. Như bếp là môi trường hành Hỏa, nên tránh sử dụng sàn gỗ hoặc tường dán giấy (Mộc sinh Hỏa). Các chỗ để bếp và bình gas cần xây gạch, ốp đã dễ chùi rửa và tránh bén lửa. Bồn rửa, sàn nước là nơi Thủy nhiều, cần làm thấp và xây gạch viền, ốp lát sạch sẽ (Thổ khắc Thủy) để tránh nước tràn, ẩm và trơn. Còn phòng ngủ lại thuộc Mộc, nên đặt về các hướng đông, đông nam (cũng thuộc Mộc) có gió lành và nắng sáng, tránh đặt về tây hoặc tây bắc (thuộc Kim, khắc Mộc) vốn nắng gắt. Trường hợp bất đắc dĩ thì cần tạo khoảng che chắn bằng hành lang, lam hay dùng rèm để giảm bức xạ. Khu vực sân trong, giếng trời có đặc tính Thổ nên đặt tại trung cung (thuộc Thổ) hoặc các góc nhà để trung hòa nguồn khí. Tại đây nếu có hồ cảnh, cây xanh thì bố trí chỗ làm việc hoặc thư giãn (mang tính Kim, cần hành Thổ và Thủy để tương sinh) sẽ vừa yên tĩnh vừa thoáng đãng mà ít chịu tác động từ phía ngoài như các khu vực ở trước nhà. Như vậy, các xử lý về phong thủy cho một tổ ấm vừa an vừa lành thực ra chính là biện pháp thiết kế kiến trúc dự án Kita Bình Tân mang tính khoa học, hợp lý để giảm tác động xấu do hình thế, vị trí phòng ốc hoặc cách dùng vật liệu.


----------

